# Bloodline question



## KMRoberts (May 29, 2013)

Hello, Everyone!

My boyfriend and I just got our Pit Bull puppy, Raven. She is now about 8 weeks old. Her mom (Bella) is APBT (I am not sure but I think I was told she was Gator) and her dad (Zeus) is APBT (Blue Nose).

Neither of them are registered or have papers. I want to breed her when she is older and I wanted to know if there was any way to find out her Pedigree or anything to do this. 

I have pictures of her now. (How do I post pictures from my computer? I don't have URL link to them.) Like I said, we just got her and she just started on puppy food, so she will be big like her Dam and Sire.

Any help would be beneficial to me and would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance! 

Michele


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

without papers there is no way to find out pedigree or even if the dog is pure. Papers really cost breeders very little to get for a litter like $20 so if I hear of litters being sold without I tend to think they are mixes to begin with as it doesnt cost much to get them legit if they are pure and registered. Very rarely will you find a true apbt that is blue nose as well more then likely it is an am bully or am staff type of dog if it is blue. Also gator is one of those names that is commonly thrown around by BYB's who need a way to make the pups sound like they are legit or more then they are , gator gator mouf, razors edge , razor line for those that really have no clue ect ect . 
I would love the dog as a pet as im sure that is what you bought it for, it is not breeding worthy or show quality and you will never know the lineage but it doesn't make it a bad dog or less valuable dog as a pet. Welcome to the forum and would love to see some pics of you new pup


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You can choose "go advanced" below the text box. Scroll down and manage attachments, it will give you the option to add a pic from your computer. Click on browse and choose the pic. Don't get carried away cuz you are only allowed to attach so many before it cuts you off


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome! take a look at this thread:
http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

You can also upload to sites like photobucket and then copy the IMG code into the body of the message. Try to delete the URL portion so it doesnt make people have to go to another site to look at the pictures.

You can compete in some shows and events without papers like weight pull or fun shows just to practice. The Dad, APBT with a blue nose, means nothing. Nose color is just nose color, lots of dogs have different color noses. My boy is a black nosed mutt  I love him all the same, I don't need to know what he is to love him. I don't have his papers so I have no clue what breed he is. Dogs can take after their grandparents more than mother and father, just saying if they are bigger or smaller it would not be surprising.


----------



## KMRoberts (May 29, 2013)

*Pictures of my puppy.*

Here is Raven. Thank you for your replies


----------



## KMRoberts (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

MrPitbull.com said:


> Years ago there were a least two different fighting Pits that went by the name Gator. Both were bred numerous times in hope of producing another champion. Neither line is being actively bred today. In certain parts of the country backyard breeders who breed dogs of unknown origin like to refer to their dogs as a Gator Pitbull because it has a sound to it that causes people to bite. Then just like a fish, they are reeled in.


I wouldn't breed her if she isn't papered, technically she is a mutt but obviously she's a pitbull.

Also have you had her dewormed? Not sure if it's just because she's on her back but her stomach looks bloated.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

unless you just fed her, she looks kind of wormy.

get some puppy worming meds, and worm her every 10 -14 days.
until she's a few months old.
its VERY easy for puppies to get worms, its no big deal as long as your treating them.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Cutie pie!

I also concur with the majority of people here, you won't know if she's purebred at all unless you have papers for her, and you can't get those unless her parents have papers. It's no big deal, I've got one of the best pitbull mutts too, they make great dogs. I wouldn't breed her at all though, not only because you don't have papers but also because how will you know if she's a quality dog to breed? Never just breed a dog because you want to or because puppies are cute or because your dog has papers and you want to just sell puppies. That is what we call being a "backyard breeder".

Get her fixed and keep her as a wonderful pet. =] If you do choose to decide to become a dog breeder at some point, try and meet other quality dog breeders. Go to shows and meet people who own kennels and learn from them. Don't just set out to have puppies for puppies, because in the end you'll just be contributing to the overpopulation problem.


----------



## striker77 (Aug 6, 2013)

*blood line*

so how do you determine the blood line from the paperwork?? i just recived mine yesturday and i cant make heads or tales of it please help


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Put it up here some body'll help you i'm sure......


----------

